# Pine Tree Removal



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a pine tree that was struck by lightning and needs removing. It is about 30 ft. tall and about 16" in diameter at its base. I would like an estimate from someone who is capable of doing a good removal job, including stump grinding, and haul away. Thanks. Bert @ 982 8154.


----------

